# Most Quiet Water Pump



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any quiet water pumps out there. Models and brand would be great


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Most internal powerhead I have used are fairly quiet.

For external recirculation pump. I have an old "Silent One" which used an industrial grade Grunfos pump which is very impressive - almost dead silent. I had it running beside my couch in the living room. I heard the new ones are not as good. I am still hanging on the the old one although I have bot run it for at iover 5 years.

It will also depends on the mounting and plumbing. Avoid using rigid connections or direct mounting/sitting on cabinet which can amplify any vibration. The Rio comes with nice rubber feet that isolate the vibration - pump is not as quiet as I would like.


----------

